# My Moggies All Seven Of Them



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well yes really i have 7 cats all moggies and all fab.

This is Tiggy a cross Maine Coon/Rag Doll he is just like a dog great cat.

















This is Charlie a ginger tabby 









Tom a great little cat









Sophie a gentle girl.









Sooty who is Sophie's brother









Pebbles the mum of Sooty and Sophie









Murphy a sweet little tom cat









Keith the friendly cat


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they're all georgous I really love Tiggy


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I think your cats are all gorgeous...great pics and Keith looks like a big softy...lol   :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Pebbles is beautiful  they are all so cute though - great mixture you have there too :thumbup:

Tiggy is tilting her head just like a dog might


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Great looking cats you have there!
My fave picture is the one of Tiggy laying down
DT


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

oooooooooooh i want them alll <3


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures, what gorgeous cats you have,i dont fancy Keith sat on my lap thou,lol,...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beaytiful kitties. Murphy is so cute! You need an extra large litter tray for Keith I'll bet lol:lol:


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

theyre all beautiful, thanks for showing them to us


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooops i meant to say 8 kittens forgot Keith.
No Keith we do not have a litter tray but a huge shovel:thumbsup:


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Your cats are all very adorable but my favourite one is Tiggy.

Out of curiosity, how old are they all?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Ooops i meant to say 8 kittens forgot Keith.
> No Keith we do not have a litter tray but a huge shovel:thumbsup:


Im lost lol :thumbup:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Your cats are all very adorable but my favourite one is Tiggy.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how old are they all?


Pebbles is 13
Sophie is 11
Sooty is 11
Charlie 10
Tom 6
Tiggy 3
Murphy 11 months

KEITH is 25 getting on a bit lets hope he stays clean...


----------

